# Gran Fondo 1.5 notes, thoughts



## jparman (Apr 18, 2006)

Got a screaming deal on a Gran Fondo 1.5 over this last weekend. I really wasn't in the market for a bike, much less a comfort bike but for $1600 I thought I'd try to make it work. Coming from a bike with a radically different geometry (CAAD 8) the Fuji feels like I'm pedaling a desk. Holy head tube batman. It's 2" taller than my last bike.

I removed all but one of the spacers above the headset and have the stem pointed down and I am still an inch taller than the legacy ride. That said, the BB is about 7/8" higher on the GF so maybe relative to my body position they are closer than 7/8" would lead you to believe.

The back end of the bike is reasonably compliant. I can't actually feel flex but compared to the old ride bumps have gone from a ka-chunk, ka-chunk to a mm-pfft mm-pfft. If I had to stamp a % on it, I would say perhaps a 30% reduction in perceived impact. Quite noticeable. (depends on where you are coming from of course).

The bigarse bottom bracket provides all kinds of pedaling platform. I don't know how to measure stiffness, but it feels at least as good as what I came from and easily translates pedaling force into forward momentum.

The tall head tube and tapered fork seemingly make for a stiffer front end (when compared to my last bike), even with the 2mm wider tires. I perceived to have lost feeling in my hand faster than I would normally and never regained it. That said, steering must be deliberate and is super precise. I wouldn't hesitate to go down hills in the 50's and 60's if I only could...

Descending feels like a chore. While the bike has no problems translating pedal strokes to power going up hills, going down it feels slow and inefficient. On my old bike I would get over the bars, weight the front tire and let'r rip. It feels like the tallish head tube keeps your weight further back and it's harder to get into that "aero" position. Not planning on breaking any speed records on the descents, but that is not what I bought it for.

The drops are now a far more comfortable place now. I'll be able to change hand positions far more frequently because the bars are much more accessible. Though I've always spent a fair amount of time in the drops I expect that to increase.

25mm wide tires seem fantastic. That is all. I haven't but am going to try 25's on my "racing" bike to see if they'll increase overall comfort.

The bars and stem were replaced by carbon bits. The cable housing is going to see the derailleur barrel adjusters removed and the seat post is going to be revised with one that has no setback. 

The saddle felt great out of the box. Drive requires no modification. Wheels are pretty satisfactory for a bike at this price point. I am hopeful and optimistic that they will hold up well. I'd have to work pretty hard to get more bike for the same money. 

Once the seat post update occurs, I feel like I am going to have a fine machine.


----------



## Schmungbeen (Sep 5, 2012)

Nice- have you got some pictures? The 1.5 was on my list of bikes to try, but based on a deal I have going on an altamira 2.2, I passed on this one. Lots of people seem to love them though!


----------



## jparman (Apr 18, 2006)

No pictures yet. Seems to be a good rig. I've got about 150 miles on it in the past 3 days and I definitely notice that I don't feel as beat up after my rides as I have in the past. The motivation of a new bike is also gotten me to go out after work when I probably wouldn't have otherwise.
I am noticing a bit of an issue w/ the front derailleur mount though - it will twist in towards the wheel. I have "reasonably" tightened it and if it continues I am really going to torque it down. I don't know what spec is for that bolt though I do have a wrench. 
The Altimara looks way legit... a bit too spendy for me. Especially since I wasn't even planning on buying the bike. When they told me it was 1599 I couldn't resist. If it was any more, I probably wouldn't have pulled the trigger, especially considering the time it takes/is taking to set it up.
Still, I fell like the ride is a worthy investment. 
Congrats on the Altamira. Hope it is as fast as it looks.


----------



## chetly (Jul 17, 2012)

That is a screaming deal!!! Did you buy used? Performance Bike is selling them for $2209.99 right now. its on a short list of bikes I want to try out along with the Altamira and SST. It would be my first road bike and come from a MTB background.


----------



## STBW (Aug 27, 2013)

I bought a Fuji Gran Fondo 1.3 for the same reason this year. Paid $3,100 for a $4,100 bike and just added some Zipps to the bike as well that I got for $740. Now it's a $7,000 bike that I paid less than $4,000 for! 

Regarding the set up, I broke my back a few years ago, so the more upright set up was ideal for me (I was previously on a Felt F75). Instead of removing spacers, I added aero bars and put them at a slightly upright angle to keep my back happy. Gives me extra power on fast rides and still lets me get somewhat lower when I am heading into the wind. 

If you ask me, she is looking pretty sexy right now!


----------



## Running256 (Aug 14, 2013)

I just saw this thread on your Gran Fondo 1.5. I bought a Gran Fondo 2.1 about 2-months ago, and have been very happy with it. I have been interested to read comments from others who have been riding a similar bike, to see if their experiences have been the same as mine. Anyway, best of luck!


----------



## trashysquid (Oct 14, 2013)

I just posted something in the n00b forum earlier about my first ride on a 2013 Gran Fondo 3.0 today, and it feels great. Mind you I'm a new guy, but I rode enough aluminum road bikes to notice the difference. It looks like it costs much more than what I paid for it...I'm sold on Fuji bikes.


----------



## Running256 (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm glad you liked it, and I was happy to read that someone had a similar experience riding the Gran Fondo!


----------

